# 2019 Philippines Crime Report



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

The US Department of State has released the 2019 Philippines Crime & Safety Report. Some interesting reading.

https://www.osac.gov/Pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=25636


----------

